
On the Importance of Design and Brand Identity - bradleyjoyce
http://expatentrepreneur.tv/2010/10/07/on-the-importance-of-design-and-brand-identity/
======
lsc
interesting. So, is a ugly (but unique, and closely matched to the brand) logo
better or worse than a pretty (but not so closely matched to the brand) logo?

ugly: <http://prgmr.com/xen> pretty: <http://prgmr.com/~lsc/penguin-logo.png>

~~~
bradleyjoyce
ugly is in the eye of the beholder :-) A logo well suited to the brand is
better than something not well suited to the brand. I would argue, however,
that a great designer could come up with a unique and closely matched logo,
and you wouldn't have to settle for one or the other.

~~~
lsc
ah. the 'pretty' logo was what a friend came up with who is trained as a
designer. Now, I have no taste, so if 'tasteful' was my goal, I'd pretty much
just do what he said, but besides that, he seems to think a logo that looks
like other logos is a good thing, while I think a generic looking logo, while
you are smaller than everyone else, works against your brand building efforts.
My theory is that something that is unique (and thus ugly... isn't that what
ugly means? honestly, I wouldn't know) would be much better suited to building
a strong brand organically.

